

Ask YC: How do we submit a job here? - bigtoga

Right now, Justin.tv is the only company that has any job postings and there's no way that I can see to post one. Any ideas?
======
sharpshoot
Hey, you can do so with Snaptalent. See the Snaptalent widget in the corner,
click 'your job here' and make something appropriate.

Email me if you have questions: sumon [at] snaptalent [dot] com

------
sharpshoot
Oh and the normal listings are only for YC companies

